# Carol of the Bells



## dvsDave (Dec 6, 2003)

As some of you may know, I am in a band with my best friend. He's very talented at composition and creating works entirely on the computer. Well, I challenged him to create his own verison of Carol of the Bells which is my favorite christmas song (get the Trans-Siberian Orchestra version featuring Metallica, it rocks) 

Anyway, I need the ControlBooth.com community to go to The Silhouette Sound website and vote for him to "Go for It!" and do a Carol of the Bells cover.


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 6, 2003)

He has uploaded his first version of his cover of Carol of the Bells. Check it out here!


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 16, 2004)

I looked into the Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Carol of the Bells is one of my favorite Christmas songs, it sounds awesome with Metallica!


----------

